# shorten shotgun barrel - yet another question



## returntoarchery (May 15, 2008)

Is to more trouble and cost to shorten a shotgun barrel (Win 1300 20ga 28" Winchoke) with ventilated rib than it is to just go out and buy a shorter one? I think it might be but just checking anyway.


----------



## polaris30144 (May 15, 2008)

$50 to shorten and rethread for choke tubes.....

http://www.guncustomizing.com/choke.htm


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 15, 2008)

Any standard length barrel with a ventilated rib will be worth substantially more than a shorter barrel with a ventilated rib.

So you are reducing the value of your barrel plus paying $50.00 for the service.


----------



## returntoarchery (May 16, 2008)

Since the Winnie 1300 was available with 22", 24", 26" VR barrels and I'm thinking of making my 28" a 22" or 24" I don't see it loosing value unless the VR on the shortened barrel doesn't have the same contour gap lines as the standard barrel for that lenght. Is that what you are referring to 25-06? Not disputing what you said just being sure I'm understanding correctly.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 16, 2008)

First, to be done correctly, the barrel has to be shortened to a length that falls under on of the VR posts, so that it going to determine the exact length .

Regardless of the fact that VR barrels were made in different lengths, a 28" VR barrel will be more marketable than a 22" VR barrel.  I can't speak exactly for 1300's but for every other gun with which I am familiar, there would be a small premium for a 28" barrel.

Once you cut your barrel, it will lose a substantial amount of value, regardless of how nice the work is.

look around at what your barrel is worth.

In your shoes, I'd buy a beater barrel, and have the work done --

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=99850528

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8296161


----------



## dawg2 (May 16, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> First, to be done correctly, the barrel has to be shortened to a length that falls under on of the VR posts, so that it going to determine the exact length .
> 
> Regardless of the fact that VR barrels were made in different lengths, a 28" VR barrel will be more marketable than a 22" VR barrel.  I can't speak exactly for 1300's but for every other gun with which I am familiar, there would be a small premium for a 28" barrel.
> 
> ...



What he said.  Also, this guy has a lot of barrels too.  I have bought some from him.

http://www.corsonsbarrels.com/menu.html


----------



## returntoarchery (May 16, 2008)

That's the type of info I wanted. I'll buy a barrel the length I want instead. I found a place where I can by NOS Winchester 1300 VR barrels for approx $195 shipped. By the time I buy a 20ga beater barrels, at least the ones that I've seen, and have the work done I could buy a new one. I was just exploring options to be sure I didn't miss something.

Thanks guys.


----------

